# Can I record OTA with a Bolt without a subscription



## TeVoDeVo (Aug 13, 2020)

I may be able to obtain a new TiVo Bolt 500GB, model TCD849500, for OTA and cable. I'm aware of the limitations of not having a subscription. However, is it possible to record OTA manually? Can I turn on the TV and TiVo, go to an OTA channel and hit record and then manually end the recording? And then watch the recorded program? I'm not interested in using it with cable. Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Newp. Service is required.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

TeVoDeVo said:


> I may be able to obtain a new TiVo Bolt 500GB, model TCD849500, for OTA and cable. I'm aware of the limitations of not having a subscription. However, is it possible to record OTA manually? Can I turn on the TV and TiVo, go to an OTA channel and hit record and then manually end the recording? And then watch the recorded program? I'm not interested in using it with cable. Thanks.


You can activate the Tivo on a monthly subscription and record as much as possible and cancel before your 30 days are up for a full refund and then still watch any recorded shows.


----------



## TeVoDeVo (Aug 13, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. This morning, I found a post elsewhere concerning the Bolt TCD849000 (OTA-only).


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/fohzih
Answer: "Your old recordings should still be available and you should still be able to schedule a recording manually by going in and "record by time". You'll get a nag that program guide information has run out constantly.

There just won't be any program guide info so you'll have to know what channel you want to record and the start and stop time of the recording (like an old fashioned VCR). The recordings will only identify the date and time, not the actual content."

So, if this is correct, I suppose it might not work with the Bolt TCD849500 (OTA and cable).


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

TeVoDeVo said:


> Thanks for the replies. This morning, I found a post elsewhere concerning the Bolt TCD849000 (OTA-only).
> 
> 
> __
> ...


You can not schedule a recording manually on a bolt without service.


----------



## pldoolittle (May 2, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> You can not schedule a recording manually on a bolt without service.


Or on a Romaio TE3


----------

